# Standard Conventional control board for AC O Gauge?



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm curious if such a product exists. Assuming you have a powered chassis, is there a basic board you can purchase that will replace the current electronics and convert the loco to conventional operation and includes a reversing circuit? Would be nice if it had simple lighting hookup as well.

I ask because I've got an early 2000's conventional MTH SD40 that looks like the reversing unit is shot. It's got a ton of programing options for sound and such all supposedly accessible with annoying manipulations of my standard transformer/controller. It's all greek to me and much more than I want to fuss with for the 2 months a year that my Christmas O-layout is up. I'd like to knock it back to simple conventional operations like my other old Lionel locos. I honestly don't even care if it has any sound effects at the end.

I'm in new territory here as previously I've only done work on DC HO equipment which is shockingly simple and uses either a simple light board or often no board at all.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Plenty of reverse boards available, just add a chassis with motors.

It sounds like you have a Protosound 1 engine, those were produced up to 2000.

Dallee has reverse boards, I even have a box of assorted reverse boards if you need one.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks John,
Here's what I've got.









The fellow I purchased it from said it had always operated in Forward only but that I could switch/reprogram it for reversing function like my other locos. I think he was acting in good faith, but regardless of how I switched it or attempted to unlock via following the various command instructions(using combinations of horn, forward, reverse, etc) it only goes forward. 

Is the 'DCRU" a unit I can replace?


----------

